# Fly Fishing: In/Near So. Padre Island



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

My wife and I are getting out of Rockport for some time away from hurricane damage. Going to So. Padre. Is there any fly fishing in/near SPI? Port Mansfield is not too far, anything going on in or near SPI. Also, any guide recommendations? Thanks!!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

My buddy, Mark Machado guides for snook & reds there. He's also the president of Laguna Madre Fly Fishing Association fly club. Look him up on FB under "Snook on a Hook" or shoot me a PM & I'll send you his phone # & email.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Eric Glass guides there also. 

Joe


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Just spent 2 days down there. We stayed in Port Isabel but launched off SPI. We fished conventional with Ernest Cisneros and and one day on my poling skiff on the sand flats on east side and South Cullen Bay on west side. Wind was howling at least 20mph. We saw some large reds and trout on the sands in the afternoon. Did not catch any though. Super easy to spook.

I met Eric Glass briefly at ramp. Seems like really nice guy. Right now fishing Maverick HPX but getting a Chittum ordered.

Joe


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Eric Glass is fantastic.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Lots of great fly fishing opportunities in that area (if the weather is cooperating). There are several great fly fishing guides out of Port Isabel and Port Mansfield. Ben Paschal, Eric Glass, Tim Obrien to name a few. Its a great time of year to hit the flats. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bigdaddyd (Jun 18, 2017)

Eric Glass 956-434-1422


----------



## RJT78596 (May 31, 2017)

http://www.orvis.com/p/bryan-robinson-tx/8c70


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks! for all the names, unfortunately the forecast when we booked showed no rain, well the cold front hit and now there is rain. Be in Rockport AGAIN this weekend. I have saved this info for next trip.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

RJT78596 said:


> http://www.orvis.com/p/bryan-robinson-tx/8c70


Bryan is a great guy as well. His Hells Bay is a sweet ride!


----------

